

Why Does Groupon Work? - darklighter3
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/05/why-does-groupon-work/238706/

======
sunchild
Is Groupon still "working"? The frenzied buzz has certainly died down. Also,
the Groupon Now concept seems totally lame: the whole appeal of Groupon was
the perceived scarcity of a daily email. Groupon Now is what I would call an
"undifferentiator".

